# No ice/ tuff on bait shops



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well I finally decided that since the weather pattern has been kickin our butts with the lack of ice makin weather....it was time to rehash the plight of your local bait shop ( which by the way) most tend to take for granted....specially at this time of the year....We get caught up in the pre-ice season (first early signs of cold weather...digging out/cleaning/fixing and making purchases or contemplating items we intend to buy as the season progresses...But most, after feeling that they have a grip on being able to go at the drop of the hat awareness met.... fall into the routine of the Christmas shopping and all of the other seasonal events and preperations that come with winter and Christmas expectations......and with hunting season in full swing.... this all leads to SO MUCH LESS FOOT TRAFFIC at your LOCAL BAIT and TACKLE SHOPS that its not funny.....These guy's dont have the big gun dept./clothing lines/ tons of hunting gear or other sub-related sporting gear to carry them thru these lean times (NOV./DEC./JAN./FEB/ and March can still find no fishable open water conditions (some years) But most are still trying to remain open for what business comes their way.... lord knows that their not selling live bait... if guy's can't get out to fish.... Unless you have a very close friend (and I mean close friend)...not the guy you buy bait and what- not from, 6 or 7 months of the year and never set foot in his shop the other 5 or 6 months of the year....YOU"LL NEVER COME CLOSE TO KNOWING JUST HOW HARD IT IS TO KEEP THOSE DOORS OPEN.....But plenty of guys expect those doors to be there next SPRING when their phone rings and YOU ASK THEM "HI BUDDY, GOT MINNOWS OR CRAWLERS and OH YES....ANY "TIP'S" ON THE LATEST FISHING ACTION IN THE AREA"....." I DON"T WANT TO WASTE MONEY and GAS DRIVING AROUND JUST TO FIND OUT LAKE CONDITIONS".......SORRY!!!!! But some people just simply don't get the point of spending 10.00 at your local tackle shop ( picking up a few minor items....that his tackle shop also happens to have) while dropping a hundred or two dollars....buying electronics/games/toys/clothes/and groceries all at a big box store that your 10.00 sporting goods purchase won"t make that much of a difference in their bottom line.........let alone keeping them in business as it would YOUR LOCAL BAIT SHOP OWNER......AND YOU KNOW !!!!!!!!!!! We think we got it bad just because we got the HOT"S TO HIT THE ICE.......THEIR TOTAL EXISTENCE can depend on their winter business.........


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Bait Shops now a days are so much more than that. Thanks for the plug. I think we will walk on water this season, sooner the better


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

I can't thank you enough for letting the people out there know the extreme stress we go through every day hoping to stay here. I was with my heart surgeon just yesterday,talking about what they are going to do with me. The 2.50 days are killing us.In more ways than one. And to think I have NO insurance like most do. Thank you so much.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Words of Wisdom, Mrphish42.* Very Well said.*

The Akron area lost Fisherman's Shack on S. Main St and I think Manda's this year.

Hopefully the others like Portage Bait & Tackle and T's can hang on, survive and eventually prosper.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

It's been one tough year for all baitshop owners including myself. It this continues I'll have no choice but to close my doors too...............Mark


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well this is heading for it's second day (almost 200 hits and 4 replies) three that replied, OWN BAIT SHOPS and are appreciative of someone trying to pass on the word that your business is critical to their survival during these seasonal crazy weather periods...The other reply is from a personal friend/watershed ranger and one hell of devoted ice fishing partner....who comes into contact with various bait and tackle shop owners as he pursues his love of ice fishing .....and has an above average under standing of these bait and tackle owners plight.WHAT SADDENS ME.... is not one ice fisherman that I thought would support their needed efforts... HAS SO FAR COME FOURTH to offer that support...These are guys that don't have the incomes needed to support great "ADVERTISING CAMPAIGNS".....As you heard from one.....If they have no other income, (but their shops) how could they even afford any kind of health ins...... let alone pay rent/utilities/buy inventory...or even begin to make a profit... Yes it's great when they offer to open their shops for some kind of ICE FISHING GATHERING or TOURNAMENT of sorts (and even donate a prize or two, which if the item is costly enough at their wholesale price) could greatly reduce any PROFIT they take in from other sales they make that day. I could go on and on about these guy's....but I'm getting the feeling that WHAT'S THS SENSE....Today, people want to post threads on how can I raise my own wax worms/meal worms/maggots.....or how to save 5cents on a type of pin-min.....KEEP IT UP ANY YOU"LL BE SEEING THE TOTAL BEGINNING OF THE END FOR BAIT AND TACKLE SHOPS AS THEY GO THE WAY OF THE LAST of THE "GREAT WHITE BUFFALO".....WILL THE WORDS OF MARK'S STATEMENT........"IF THIS CONTINUES, I'LL HAVE NO CHOICE BUT TO CLOSE"......RING TRUE.....as well as other shops not only in our area (but all around) I'm done on this issue and will end with IF YOU SPORTSMEN THAT HUNT & FISH KEEP FOLLOWING THESE BUYING WAYS.....NOT ONLY YOU... BUT YOUR KIDS WILL ONE DAY FIND YOURSELVES MISSING ONE OF THE "BEST FRIENDS YOU CAN HAVE" and that is YOUR LOCAL BAIT AND TACKLE SHOP OWNER......His informational highway is endless.....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Not an Iceman but I will stop in to Mark's store in the next week of two. Probably get a Barney Spoon or two or three. You never know what it may find in there that can fill an empty space in the box.


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

_I was just talking to a good friend here at my shop. I told him that you can't go to these department stores and buy a lure that you may not know how to use, and have the salesperson take you out in his bass boat parked at his dock behind his shop and show him or her how to use it, and tweak it out. When we are gone, you can run back to walmart, or Bass pro. See how much attention you will get when you ask them what is happening at YOUR LOCAL lake. They could really give a rat's behind, once they get your money. And Yes' this really does get me fired up. Most of my customers are very loyal to us. They really want us to stay here.Nothing makes me happier than to see customers coming in and spend a few dollars, and we get to talk about really cool things like the old days, the people we used to know, and share a few laughs . We really want to stay, but it ALL RIDES ON YOU.Thank you. I feel allot better now._


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

I do not post much but here you go. I ordered my ice armer and 2-jaw jackers from mark and will pick them up when in shop. Two and half hour drive one way. Bruce


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

icebucketjohn said:


> Words of Wisdom, Mrphish42.* Very Well said.*
> 
> The Akron area lost Fisherman's Shack on S. Main St and I think Manda's this year.
> 
> Hopefully the others like Portage Bait & Tackle and T's can hang on, survive and eventually prosper.


I live on a road that dead ends into Long Lake, i talked to the lady at the end of the road a few times about fishing from her place, and she said it would be fine to access the Long Lake ice though her yard. In our conversation she mentioned how many shanties there used to be(30 years ago) on the the lake every winter. 40 any day there was good ice, was her reply. Ive only seen 5 shanties at once on the lake as a high number now. Bottom line.... it hard to sell bait, lures, accessories, and snacks to people who don't fish. It suprises me how many people live around these lakes and how few of them fish. I am very often the ONLY panfisherman on the PL at any given day under 60 degrees. So when the few of us left fishing in October thru March don't buy from the bait shops,it has a big impact... as wittnessed by John and others. It really is our obligation to help keep them there in the Spring.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I always try to use the small places when I can, I don't even mind spending a little more, even though most are on par with the big companys. Not only do I enjoy the atmospheres but the quality advise the staff offers.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

I'll chime in also.The locals are friendly and very willing to offer advise.Plus they know you by name.
I'll always stop to look and or talk.
Hang in there guys you are appreciated and needed.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I buy a lot of stuff from my local bait shops. I really like the friendly feeling. I'm heading up northeast Sunday so I have to go to Mark's. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

My fishing time has been drastically reduced due to financial reasons but I try to make it out as much as I can. Every year for xmas I ask for gift certificates from local baitshops and I wish I lived closer to visit them more frequently. I know from my end, I appreciate the hours and help from the owners.


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

*I just wanted to thank all of you who have stopped by this past year to help support our little shop here in the Portage Lakes. I just wanted to personally wish you ALL a Very Merry Christmas. Thank You.*


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Stopped at Cripple Creek and bought some stuff the other day from Mrs. Corey... she said it had been slow...If down by Tappan, stop and say hi, if you remember Jim, share a memory, spend some money, hope she can keep it going.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

While I hope this thread and postings help but being a former operator and owner of a bait tackle and gun shop. I know how cold the customers can be. What I mean by that is for instance I used to run a Jan to Mar special , clean , lube and spool reel for 7.95.

I seen customers that I had never seen the rest of the year. Twice a year once when they dropped their reels and again when they picked up their reels. When they found out the doors were closing they were the first to cry about where to get their reels done. We also repaired , lanterns , rods , guns and repaired about anything connected to hunting and fishing.

For all of these services we had the pleasure of listening to some of these customers. Brag to us and other customers about how much they saved by buying thru Bass Pro , K-Mart , Cabelas etc etc etc.

Anyone still wondering why ? I support my local shop to the best of my ability. I know I am not the only one but I fear there are not enough of us.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

No doubt this past year has been really tough on the baitshops. I'm not sure everyone understands what effect it will have on them until its too late...........I was talking to one of my sales reps yesterday regarding the baitshops I know of that closed their doors this fall. It's alot worse than I thought after hearing what he had to say. His territory consisted of 500 baitshops within 7 surrounding states. He informed me that after this year, 100 baitshops have gone out of busines. That is a staggering number of baitshops that have closed since last summer..........Mark


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

i was at The Trading Post in massillon yesterday. they are having a tough winter also. hunting season is keeping them going. they also told me that walmart was gotten a live bait license and will start selling live minnows. i hope we all remember the little guys


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I was up in the ole PL for x mas at my folks place...first stop was the bait and tackle shop in the plaza of manchester road..I think it was called Land Big Fish?? nice place. I tried to stop in at mandas but it looked closed.. from there I hit the pipe rack up off manchester...more smokes and cigars then anything....then i cruised down main st. to the fishermans shack...closed
saw some guys fishing behind kiwanis and 2 guys out on North in boats..The fishing aint what it used to be out there??? 

good luck to all...

Mark PM about an artic ice suit...please


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Hopefully, things will get better soon with the new Ice Fishing Season. I just don't know.


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

_Well, it's my third cup of coffee since I woke up at 1:30 a.m..Just can't figure out this crazy weather pattern. Business is still super slow, and like all the small shops like mine still trying to figure out ways to attract business. I have never in all my years of being in the fishing tackle business seen it really this bad. Folks, even if you don't need anything as far as outdoor merchandise, please just take a few minutes out of your day, to just stop by to say a quick hello. Even that makes us feel a little bit better. Thank you from ALL of the Tackle Shops._


----------

